# Please help me identify this composer



## RustyShackleford (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi! New user here.

Found this album on YouTube. It's a French act called "Mr Kindhoover" that does electronica mashups of classical pieces. I want to find the original composer of one of those tracks. Google wasn't any help, and no one I asked IRL had any clue. Please help me solve this!

Here's the link to the album on YouTube:






It should cue up on the correct time stamp. If not, please fast forward to 13:12


----------

